# Coyote Hunting Calling DVD



## lavazhole (Nov 19, 2014)

Any good recommendations for some educational calling dvds?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum lavazhole.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the PT camp lavazhole.

One dvd is pretty much the same as the other. Best way to get an education hunt'in yotes is to hit the field and learn from experience.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.Great advice from above. I'm still learning also.


----------

